# Direct Hoses Hose & Lance review



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi all,

OK, so I've finally got fed up of the standard Karcher hose.

After a couple of eBay messages to Qwashers without reply I ordered a 15m hose with new gun and adapter from Direct Hoses.

https://www.directhoses.net/collections/hose-gun-lance-sets/products/copy-of-karcher-style-k-series-replacment-hose-and-trigger-screw-fit-machine-connection?variant=33662655306

First impression: Ordered late on Friday evening and arrived this morning (Tuesday) at 8am. Two items in the well packaged box - 15m of rubber hose with 22mm double O ring ended couplings and a new "Made in Italy" gun which looks & feels the part.








[/URL]IMG_20190226_162506 by Andy Norris, on Flickr[/IMG]

What's not clear from the website photo and not fully described is the swivel connector on the base of the gun and the quick connector on the "lance" end of the gun which holds the lance adapter. This allows the lance itself to be twisted to the best angle for the spray pattern. Both are nice touches and not expected.

Connectors/adapters have Dowty washers &/or sealant on them.

The "original" lance is a good tight fit into the Karcher adapter - I put a smear of red rubber grease onto the mating surfaces just to make it a smoother union.

And so to actually trying it out.

I have a Passat estate and 15m of hose goes right around the car and overlaps about a metre or so. There's absolutely no need to move the pressure washer itself anymore. :thumb:

The hose comes quite tightly coiled so takes a bit of uncoiling but after that it is perfectly manageable. It's a bit heavier than the OEM plastic one but nothing particularly taxing as you're only picking up a metre or so off the floor.








[/URL]IMG_20190226_170921 by Andy Norris, on Flickr[/IMG]

There seems to be more pressure but I have no actual figures to confirm this. It just feels like there's more there.

The gun feels nice and smooth with an easy trigger action and is way, way nicer to use than the Karcher one.

Time will tell if it's as solid and "quality" as it seems but all in all I'm really pleased with this purchase.

Overall cost incl P&P about £50

Hope this post is helpful if you're thinking of swapping your hose.

Regards.

Andy.


----------



## noidea0 (Apr 4, 2013)

Not sure if it is normal with Qwashers but I bought a Kranzle with lots of extras from them and was delivered last week. I then needed some more bits and bobs. After calling 4 times and leaving messages plus an email telling them exactly what I needed I gave up, I got absolutely no response. I just hope the Kranzle never needs any warranty work as it doesn't bode well!
That hose looks pretty good for the money, I know what you mean about the Karcher hose, it really is pants.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

That hose still looks very "rigid" in comparison to a standard wired rubber hose.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

neilmcl said:


> That hose still looks very "rigid" in comparison to a standard wired rubber hose.


I think that's a fair comment.

Not having anything to compare it to makes it difficult to assess.

But in any event it's far, far better than the standard one.

Andy.


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

neilmcl said:


> That hose still looks very "rigid" in comparison to a standard wired rubber hose.


What hose type are you referring to Neil which are more flexible than the rubber longlife in Andy's review?

Richard


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Do you find the swivel in the gun actually helps? My hose always ends up coiling/kinking but without a swivel gun. Just curious if you think the swivel actually helps?


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I know from past experience that Damian is always busy and it is horrendously difficult to get through to him on the phone. I had to call him at 8am once just to get through to him and speak to him about my order. 

You will also find that you probably do have a bit more pressure as the single wire hose (DN06) or twin wire (DN06) will have a bigger internal diameter than the stock hose that comes with the PW.

I've been using mine for about a year now and can single-handedly say the swivel is the best bit about it to stop the hose twisting or kinking.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Scottland said:


> Do you find the swivel in the gun actually helps? My hose always ends up coiling/kinking but without a swivel gun. Just curious if you think the swivel actually helps?


This is the first gun with a swivel I've used.

No idea if this is the "best" way to go about it but I laid out the hose around the car and then worked "backwards" towards the washer.

I'm pretty sure the swivel allowed me to twist the gun this way and that to get a comfortable grip/position while the quick release on the lance allowed the jet to be aligned how I wanted it.

I reckon it's worth having.

Happy to hear from those with much more (i.e. some ) experience.

Andy.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

noidea0 said:


> Not sure if it is normal with Qwashers but I bought a Kranzle with lots of extras from them and was delivered last week. I then needed some more bits and bobs. After calling 4 times and leaving messages plus an email telling them exactly what I needed I gave up, I got absolutely no response. I just hope the Kranzle never needs any warranty work as it doesn't bode well!
> That hose looks pretty good for the money, I know what you mean about the Karcher hose, it really is pants.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Very strange!

I got my quick release setup from QWashers and another 2 for my friends and never had a problem and every time I have called and left a message Damian calls me back within an hour!


----------



## noidea0 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rob D 88 said:


> Very strange!
> 
> I got my quick release setup from QWashers and another 2 for my friends and never had a problem and every time I have called and left a message Damian calls me back within an hour!


I did send another email last night saying I was disappointed with the lack of response, and that I had given up and sourced what I wanted elsewhere. Perhaps my original order of just over £900 didn't warrant a reply!
In all seriousness I hope all is well with them.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

First link doesn’t work


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Try this:

https://www.directhoses.net/collections/hoses/products/karcher-style-k-series-replacement-hose-and-swivel-trigger-screw-fit-machine-connection-rubber-hose

Andy.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

An old thread, but how has it faired ?


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

Rock solid. Has just got on with it time after time after time.

Recently had to use a washer with the standard plastic hose and it was dreadful to work with.

I wouldn't hesitate in ordering another.

Hope that helps.

Andy


----------

